# At what age did you start having children?



## llehsal (May 20, 2011)

My sister, brothers and most my friends, had kids young.  When I say young I mean 19 - 23.  I am 27 this year and can't even dream of having a child.  I don't know if it's a mind thing or what, but I still think I'm way too young to become a mother.  When my mother was my age she had three children already.  My sis is one year younger than me and she  has two!! 

Most of my friends keep saying, what's wrong with you?  Are you gonna wait till you are like 45?  I just nod and laugh it off but seriously, I can't see that happening now.  Maybe its fear or just plain selfishness ......or maybe it's the fact that I'm single (hehe).


----------



## janetgriselle (May 20, 2011)

Most of my friends are married right now, some have one kid, some have two. That's a little abnormal for the rest of the country, but at my school, BYU, it tends to happen that early. I'm 20 and my friends are already asking me when I'm going to have kids.

I'm just not ready either. I agree with you, maybe I'll think differently when I'm 27 or 28, but I want to experience things first. Me and my husband want to travel to Europe and do fun things and have time together. He's a soldier, so deployment already takes away some of that time. I also want to finish my PhD, which will (at the earliest) be done when I'm 26. So I'm thinking I'll finish school and see how it goes.

People criticize me for wanting school first and not really wanting to have babies, but I'm not there yet. Maybe I'm just not the nurturing type because it really doesn't excite me.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 20, 2011)

It seems like more people are having kids later these days which is totally acceptable.  My sister didn't have her first until she was about 33 or so.  I got preggo with my first when I was 26 but it was an accident (a good one).  I have a friend who has 3 boys and she's like 25/26 years old and her eldest is about 8 maybe a little older.  I also have a friend who got preggo our freshmen year of HS.  I have a lot of friend who are just not ready for kids, some are even married.

Don't let anyone pressure you into feeling bad about not having kids yet.  You'll have them when you're ready, if you want any at all!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 20, 2011)

I got Pregnant at 19 had a misscarriage and Than Got pregnant &amp; had my first daughter at 20!!  Than had my son 2 days after my 22nd Birthday!!!!!    I wasnt extremely young And although life would sure be easier had I waited later I love alot about having my kids young.

My mom had me at 18  &amp; I remember loving the fact that in 6th grade my mother was &amp; looked young while everyone elses mother looked like my Grandma.

I think its totally fine no matter what age you decide to have kids as long as your ready &amp; do your best!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 20, 2011)

I know people who had children at 15 and I know women in their 40's having children now.  You do what's right for you.


----------



## Johnnie (May 20, 2011)

I had my daughter at 24. The only people I know who waited until they were in their mid 30's are my boyfriend's parents. If you're not ready then you're not ready. I don't like when people pressure anyone to have kids. They always ask me when I'll have my second. It's really no one's business.


----------



## divadoll (May 20, 2011)

More and more, women are having children later.  Professional women that I know are 30+ when they have their 1st baby.  I was 29 when my son was born and 34 when my daughter came.  There are many of my high class mates that had children early... I think they missed out on the partying and fun while they were young and are now sadly trying to make up for lost time in their 40's (sad).  I did my clubbing, partying, dating and fun in my early 20's instead of changing diapers.  I was more financially stable and willing to stay home with the baby and be a mom with some life experience and direction in my 30's.  Do whatever is right for you and your children.  Sometimes things just happen and you can't control those.


----------



## moccah (May 22, 2011)

Most of my friends dont have children yet, but do want them a.s.a.p.

My mother had me when she was 17 (one month later she became 18 tho)

I just stopped taking birth control a few weeks ago. I just turned 23 in april and my boyfriend and I agreed that its time for us to make a baby.

I dont think 23 is young or anything.

My sister in law just turned 18 in april and she is 6 months pregnant. Thats a bit young I think, but its her life.

These days there are huge differences. Some woman have their first baby in their 30's and some have their first baby at a much younger age.

I think you should start having kids whenever you feel your ready  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2011)

Nothing wrong with having a baby - just make sure that you can afford to.

I waited until I was 28 AND I had graduated from college.

When my husband and I split up - I did not rely on any form of assistance. I had a decent paying job and could easily afford to raise my son and live comfortable.

Too many women don't take into account that they might have to raise the child or children without the assistance of the father or fathers.

They end up on assistance and the child or children go without - a very unnecessary struggle.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing wrong with having a baby - just make sure that you can afford to.
> 
> ...



I know for me, I don't want to think about that possibility, but you're totally right. In my case especially. My husband is a soldier. I agree with you though as far as affordability goes, it used to drive me nuts when I'd have friends who would have kids knowing that government services would pick up their slack. It's one thing to use it because you really need it and didn't anticipate needing it, it's another thing when assistance is worked into the equation from the beginning.


----------



## Andi (May 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too many women don't take into account that they might have to raise the child or children without the assistance of the father or fathers.
> ...


ThatÂ´s a very good point and something I always thought about. If the father of your child gest in a accident and dies, and you donÂ´t have the education to get a good job and support your child yourself, whatÂ´s going to happen?

I`m almost 27, but nowhere near ready to have a baby, and people only jokingly ask me when IÂ´m going to have a baby. I got married sort of young (25) for Austrian standards, so I think people are still shocked about that lol. My husband is from Texas, and 90% of his high school friends are married with children, but very few of them ever went to college, let alone graduated. I on the other hand only have one friend who has a baby, and one friend who is married. Crazy, right?

My mom had me at 24, and for her that was ok because she had already finished her education and was working in her dream job field. I recently graduated and want to work in my field for a couple of years, achieve some things for myself etc before I have a baby.

And I think about the financial aspects a lot! Not only do I want to be able to afford a baby, I also want to be able to give my child the same opportunities that I had. I want my child/children to be able to go overseas as exchange students, or study abroad during college, and I want to be able to pay for their college education. So naturally it will take years until my husband and I are financially stable enough for all of that, and itÂ´ll take about the same time for me to mentally feel ready anyway...so that works out perfectly!


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2011)

I was 34.... my wife was 32.... We waited 10 years because we couldn't afford them and a house.....


----------



## DropsofKarma (May 26, 2011)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I`m almost 27, but nowhere near ready to have a baby, and people only jokingly ask me when IÂ´m going to have a baby. 
I know the feeling. I'm around your age and I'm not ready to have children yet. I want to live my life a little bit more before worrying about someone else's. Financially speaking, it really scares me too. My Dad had a high paying job when I was born so I benefit from it while I was growing up as opposed to my sisters. Since my boyfriend and I work full time and daycare on average costs 1200 a month, it'll overwhelm us really quickly. My mom had me late, she was 38 with no birth complications, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (May 29, 2011)

I had my first child at 27 - I was married at 25. I'm turning 34 in a month and although I'm sad we're done having babies, I'm glad to enter this new stage in life.  I have to say for the longest time I wasn't ready and then boom like overnight a switch flipped and boom I couldn't have a baby fast enough. I think its different with everyone.


----------



## Music97 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just had my first baby and I am 19!


----------



## moccah (Jun 17, 2011)

I just found out that im preggos today!!

Im 23  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Jun 17, 2011)

Awwww moccah, congrats!!!


----------



## Amber204 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am 26 and just starting to think about a baby lots because I have an few incredible nephews I didn't have say five years ago when I never wanted children. I am not ready by any means mainly because I am still terrified and we are building a house soon so it will have to wait at least a year.

I was a terror for my mother and there are many things I will do differently and have done thus far as my mother was only 18 as well  I always knew if the same thing had happened to me it would disappoint her for sure that I had failed to get an education like she did. My mother went to college afterwards but there is no way I could do the same especially where I live. 

I don't think anyone is ever fully ready no matter how long they wait for one there is always some deep down internal fear. Some girls who choose to have children very young make out just fine as well so I think many stages in life are right it just depends on the person.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 19, 2011)

I never really wanted kids.. then my sister got pregnant and just had one.. the idea kinda crossed my mind for a fleeting second...

and then today I got to talk to her after she had the baby..

she totally re-affirmed my belief that kids.. are not for me ha ha ha.

but I will spoil the nephew.


----------



## imonabhaute (Jun 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never really wanted kids.. then my sister got pregnant and just had one.. the idea kinda crossed my mind for a fleeting second...
> 
> ...


Same for me, but it was my sister-in-law.  Very fleeting.  

I'm way too selfish for kids(I'm unable anyway).  However, I just dislike my nieces and nephew.  Too much noise and stress and breaking things.  My brothers kids do nothing but get into and break stuff.  Perfume bottles, wine bottles, electronics, etc.  They break it all, and I hate having to ask my brother to pick up the tab(but he damn well better!).  No thanks.


----------



## afkhanadan (Jun 19, 2011)

Had my first just before I turned 19. Yes, he was planned, and I was with his father. I ended up leaving him when my son was nearly a year old due to the fact that he was a chronic alcoholic and wife-beater. I didn't want my son growing up around that, as I had as a child. My second baby came when I was around 22. That baby was not planned, and I knew I wasn't ready for a second after experiencing how much work even one child was. I was scared to death, hysterical, especially since his father walked out on me when he found out I was pregnant and shacked up with the woman he was screwing around with behind my back, but I couldn't bring myself to have an abortion, so I had my second son. I will say that I do not, however, judge anybody who chooses to have an abortion. I know it is a decision that can tear you apart and is rarely made lightly. Nobody should judge any woman who chooses abortion over giving birth. I do have to say, however, that as hard as it was bringing them up, I loved/love my kids more than anything or anybody and would kill for them. I was brought up in a very abusive family, so I was determined to not be an abusive mother myself. Thank god I succeeded in that, although I can't claim I was in any way a perfect mother. Nobody is, no matter how great they may think they are compared to their neighbor, whoever. We all screw our kids up to some degree, even though we may try our best, simply because we are all screwed up ourselves. Some more than others. There are, however, many people who definitely do NOT try their best. Those kinds of people I have no respect for. Like my own mother. And she is STILL a sad excuse for a mother who never should have had children.

My kids are now in their 20s, bigger than me haha


----------



## divadoll (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for that story.  I'm glad it worked out for you.  It usually does when you have a goal to be a good parent and work towards that goal. 
 



> Originally Posted by *afkhanadan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had my first just before I turned 19. Yes, he was planned, and I was with his father. I ended up leaving him when my son was nearly a year old due to the fact that he was a chronic alcoholic and wife-beater. I didn't want my son growing up around that, as I had as a child. My second baby came when I was around 22. That baby was not planned, and I knew I wasn't ready for a second after experiencing how much work even one child was. I was scared to death, hysterical, especially since his father walked out on me when he found out I was pregnant and shacked up with the woman he was screwing around with behind my back, but I couldn't bring myself to have an abortion, so I had my second son. I will say that I do not, however, judge anybody who chooses to have an abortion. I know it is a decision that can tear you apart and is rarely made lightly. Nobody should judge any woman who chooses abortion over giving birth. I do have to say, however, that as hard as it was bringing them up, I loved/love my kids more than anything or anybody and would kill for them. I was brought up in a very abusive family, so I was determined to not be an abusive mother myself. Thank god I succeeded in that, although I can't claim I was in any way a perfect mother. Nobody is, no matter how great they may think they are compared to their neighbor, whoever. We all screw our kids up to some degree, even though we may try our best, simply because we are all screwed up ourselves. Some more than others. There are, however, many people who definitely do NOT try their best. Those kinds of people I have no respect for. Like my own mother. And she is STILL a sad excuse for a mother who never should have had children.
> 
> My kids are now in their 20s, bigger than me haha


----------



## llehsal (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you so much!  Things really do have a way of working out.  I'm glad it did for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *afkhanadan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had my first just before I turned 19. Yes, he was planned, and I was with his father. I ended up leaving him when my son was nearly a year old due to the fact that he was a chronic alcoholic and wife-beater. I didn't want my son growing up around that, as I had as a child. My second baby came when I was around 22. That baby was not planned, and I knew I wasn't ready for a second after experiencing how much work even one child was. I was scared to death, hysterical, especially since his father walked out on me when he found out I was pregnant and shacked up with the woman he was screwing around with behind my back, but I couldn't bring myself to have an abortion, so I had my second son. I will say that I do not, however, judge anybody who chooses to have an abortion. I know it is a decision that can tear you apart and is rarely made lightly. Nobody should judge any woman who chooses abortion over giving birth. I do have to say, however, that as hard as it was bringing them up, I loved/love my kids more than anything or anybody and would kill for them. I was brought up in a very abusive family, so I was determined to not be an abusive mother myself. Thank god I succeeded in that, although I can't claim I was in any way a perfect mother. Nobody is, no matter how great they may think they are compared to their neighbor, whoever. We all screw our kids up to some degree, even though we may try our best, simply because we are all screwed up ourselves. Some more than others. There are, however, many people who definitely do NOT try their best. Those kinds of people I have no respect for. Like my own mother. And she is STILL a sad excuse for a mother who never should have had children.
> 
> My kids are now in their 20s, bigger than me haha


----------



## FeliciaKnight (Jun 24, 2011)

I first got married at 21 years old, and a year later at 22 I had my daughter, Layla (who is 5 months), and I am currently 2 weeks pregnant (I am 23 right now). But I say over 21 is OK.


----------



## trendy (Jun 27, 2011)

i got my first child after 28yrs. now the child is about 2yrs...Am hoping to get two other kids before i reach menopause age...i hate going back to diaper changing when i am working on something else.


----------



## gennett21 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am 33 and I still do not have any kids. I am actually happy that I have waited because I have gotten a chance to really enjoy life and have a whole lot of fun. By the time I have one no more than two I will be ready to invest all of my time into my kids and will not have that feeling of have missed out on life. I will be more than ready to settle down with them. I am thinking sometimes next year i would like to start a family.


----------



## vicky1804 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm 26 and my partners 37. We have spoke about children and I even went through a few months were I thought it was a good idea but we honestly have not really decided. The idea scares the living daylights out of me if i'm honest.

Also our living/financial situation just isnt right. My partner has been the only one working the last year. A week on Wednesday we are moving to London which is about 250 miles away from where we have both grown up.

We need time to settle, me to get a job and we want to get married next year. We also like having holidays and weekends away.

Im happy with the idea our first child (if any) probably wont come along till im in my 30's and my partner in his 40's.


----------



## MandyMayhem (Oct 6, 2011)

I had my daughter way to early. I had her a few months before my 20th birthday. She was a big surprise! I definitely wasn't want anything children, ever. But now that she's here I wouldn't change anything. That being said I'm definitely waiting before we (my fiance &amp; i) decide to have another one.


----------



## katana (Oct 10, 2011)

I am 26 right now and pregnant with my first child. My fiance is 39. We have lived together for over 8 years, and been engaged for 16 months.

I would not have been ready at an earlier age.

My younger sister had her baby 3.5 months ago and she is 24. It was/is hard on her and her relationship never was as stable as it should have been.

Her pregnancy was unplanned and has caused a lot of stress between her boyfriend and herself.

My parents would have preferred she waited until she was at least engaged and living with someone, if not married before she got pregnant, but it is what it is, and her baby is welcomed and very loved by all.

She has since gotten an implant birth control that is good for 5 years.


----------



## IzzyKitty (Oct 2, 2012)

I am 20 AND quite a broody person; however I am waiting until at least 22-23 to even consider it; and that depends on money, housing, relationship etc. I would like to have them fairly young but I wouldn't mind being a bit older (28-30) if I had to. I guess we'll see!


----------



## MommaMakeup80 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have two children. My husband and I were married at 26 and 25, respectively. We were blessed with our son when I was 28, and our daughter a month after I turned 30. For us this was the "right" time. We got to spend 4 years as a child free couple, then progressed together as parents. I feel blessed as I was told, due to medical issues I may never have children. Three months after I accepted that we would be childless, I became pregnant! I knew at a young age that I wanted to be a mother. My sister on the other hand decided at a young age to never have children. Though I would love to be an auntie, I respect her decision. Being a parent is the most frightening and beautiful experience in this world. There is no "right" time to have children, as you only have so much control in the process. Choosing to be a good parent is the only thing within your control.


----------



## chrisgale200 (Nov 4, 2012)

My friend had a baby at 19!!! I think its too too young to take any responsibility!!!


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 5, 2012)

I think at a certain point, it's less about age and more about how prepared you are; having a kid in your late 20's when you're studying to get your MD is totally different from being a stay-at-home mom in her late 20's with a kid. I knew a girl whose mom had her in med school, so she was raised by her grandparents most of her childhood.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm 28 and still like a child myself, I don't feel prepared to take on a lifetime responsibility for another human being just yet.

I just got my Master's and now we're trying to save up money for a house downpayment. I want my child[ren] to have everything they need for a healthy life and right now I just can't afford that.


----------



## episkopos (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a normal feeling for a caring parent so don't think it strange that you feel that way. It is alright to plan and get the basics ready before you make babies but if you want to get everything ready...you might never have any children. If you settle, have a home to stay happily and can provide food for the table, you can start and save gradually as you go along for the rest.


----------



## feemia (Jan 20, 2013)

Halle Berry was 41.

A response that usually shuts people up when they start nagging about when you're going to have kids is "Whenever God decides to bless us."  Doesn't matter if you're trying or not.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 26, 2013)

Had my first one at 24 and my last one at 29. I have 3 natural children and one that was a gift package that came with my hub, so I'm a mom to 4...plus my hub... and dachshund... and guinea pig... and a plecostamus.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 26, 2013)

Truth is I always thought I would have kids by now- I'm 34. I've been with my husband for 7.5 years and he's amazing &amp; I love him so much. We're both so busy with work and furthering our careers that it really has never been "the time". The more I think about it, I think it's never " the time" &amp; that its probably just one of those things that you work your life around. I'm at the point where now I see what having kids involves and I'm thinking its not what I want in life. I hope I don't regret my decision. I work for a family business and when I get home I'm exhausted - the last thing I really want to do is be up all night taking of a child. The older we get I think the more selfish we get....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

I had my two boys at 25 and 27.  It has worked out perfectly for us, as I was able to finish up my education right after I got pregnant with my first (it was a surprise, lol!).  I'm always weird about numbers, so when I figured out that I'd turn 30 right when my oldest started kindergarten (and my youngest started preschool) at 5 and 3, and I'd turn 40 right when I got two teenagers at 15 and 13, I thought that was so cool!  Due to all the financial craziness, I got an IUD right after my second son was born, and my hubby and I are now trying to decide if we want one more, or just want to call it quits with the boys.  I seriously want a daughter, but I just know if I get preggo again it'll be another boy!  

I agree with what some of the others have said, that having a baby is much more about maturity and financial readiness than any numerical age.  I know some people who have been excellent parents at 19, and some people in their 40s that should never have kids!  Find someone stable to raise your children with, and have kids when YOU'RE ready, not when someone else tells you to.


----------



## ohsoosmexy (Feb 6, 2013)

Hubby and I started trying when I was 18 but didn't happen for us till I was 24 or so but with the help of IVF though.


----------



## Guppy (Feb 16, 2013)

I had my daughter a month before my 20th Bday. If I had a stable relationship and some financial stability I would have like to have another one then and be done but life had other plans. After 11 years as a single parent I met my now husband, we eventually married and had our son 9 months later. By then I was in my mid 30's and wasnt having anymore! Even now I sometimes wonder if I left it too late - Im in my 40's and dont have the patience I wish for a busy almost 10 year old.






Im glad my daughter, who's 24 and married this last summer, is waiting. She wants more schooling and to purchase their first home first. Her time line is to TTC by age 29 and be done in a couple years. Although Im interested in grandbabies Im happy shes wanting the stable family base I wasnt able to give her.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 16, 2013)

24 yrs old.


----------



## trekkersangel (Feb 16, 2013)

There really is no right or wrong answer to the question "what age should you be when you have kids?" It is a very personal decision that only you will know. I had my first when I was 21 &amp; have had another every two years since then. I'm now 31 years old &amp; am having my 6th (&amp; final) little one in May. People think I'm crazy &amp; certainly aren't afraid to tell me how they feel about someone having 6 kids so young, but I feel like if you are ready &amp; capable, there is no greater blessing in this world than a precious little one looking up into you eyes telling you how much they love you.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 17, 2013)

I had my first at 19. I was in a stable relationship, we were married and financially secure. My daughter is 3.5 now, and today her father and I celebrated our 5th wedding anniversary, and we're currently expecting our second daughter (like ANY time now, I was due last Saturday). 

There's definitely no "right" or "wrong" time that's universal for everyone. I am absolutely, positively certain that I was ready to have my daughter when I did. Some people aren't ready until they're significantly older, and that's great too. It's such a personal decision.


----------



## ledfordica (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's definitely no "right" or "wrong" time that's universal for everyone. I am absolutely, positively certain that I was ready to have my daughter when I did. Some people aren't ready until they're significantly older, and that's great too. It's such a personal decision.


 I agree completely, perfect response!

I'm 26 and I just had my first three months ago (omg, three months already!) and I'm already revved up to get number two cooking.


----------



## URBeautiful20 (Mar 5, 2013)

I had my first child when I was 20~ Then 23 and then 30!!!!  If I could do it over again, I would wait until I was older!  At least done with college!  Also, I would also wait to have sex until I was married.  I had two of my children out of wedlock.  My first one and my last one!  Talk about a stressful time!  Don't let love lead you into situations that you are not prepared for!  Boy was I not prepared!  LOL!!!  But thank God I am married now!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## URBeautiful20 (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## charish (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, I was 21 when I first got pregnant and had my son at 22. I'm glad I did, I loved being a young mom. Even though I was young I don't think I was too young. I had so much fun, I think by still maturing made it more fun for me that and him being a good baby. I think it all depends on the person and how their life is going. I knew I was ready because of all of the feelings I was having before I got pregnant.


----------



## charish (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, I was 21 when I first got pregnant and had my son at 22. I'm glad I did, I loved being a young mom. Even though I was young I don't think I was too young. I had so much fun, I think by still maturing made it more fun for me that and him being a good baby. I think it all depends on the person and how their life is going. I knew I was ready because of all of the feelings I was having before I got pregnant.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Sep 2, 2013)

I got married at 18 and pregnant a few weeks before my 21st birthday. I've always wanted children and have worked in childcare since I was 18. I feel that I'm pretty prepared, but still have some anxiety about it. Baby is due in February!


----------



## BeautyRoom (Oct 16, 2013)

We had ours when we were 40 - seems late but it has turned out great! Tamsin


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 17, 2013)

I had my baby at 16. I know it's young, but me and the father are married now and everything is still going fine. I know that seems really young, it was and it was hard at first, but now my hubby and I both have good jobs and we recently got our own place and everything, so it's nice.


----------



## tasha123 (Oct 19, 2013)

You don't have to have children untill your ready and settled. There's absolutely no rush, unfortunately the age of pregnancy is gradually getting lower, there's people of age 11 now.. Teenage mums are everywhere, and as I am one, as much as I love my bump I wish I'd of waited, it was totally unexpected but now I can't live life to the full, partying concentrating on school ect. I'm a month and 16 days pregnant. At 14 years of age, and I will be Judged for the rest of my life.


----------



## athenatree (Oct 21, 2013)

I got pregnant and had my son when I was 19 almost 20. I love him terribly, but sometimes wish that I had waited.  He is 17 now, and I at 37 and I am now in my last year of University.  I am a single parent with no help from his father, so it took me quite a long time to be able to go back and finish my degree.  I was also ill for about 10 years with a mystery illness that took a lot out of me.  I sometimes feel if I had waited I would have been able to give him a better life - one where I wasn't sick all the time.  Of course ironically enough, the mystery illness has left me unable to have more children, so had I waited I would not have been able to have a child at all.


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

1st at 15, second at...23? Yeah, 23. lol

Don't get pregnant at 14/15 kids, just don't. =p


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 31, 2013)

I got pregnant with my first at 18, he's now 11, my second was born 6 days before my 23rd bday and she turned 7 yesterday. i married their father before the first was born though i was 5 months along when we tied the knot...but we were engaged before conceiving and not trying to prevent a baby(wanted to start a family right away)..it's almost 12 years later and we are still together, i had my tubes tied after my daughter was born cause the military let me and i knew i did not want to be having more after her, i love kids, don't get me wrong, i even loved teaching 2 year olds...i just knew that when my husband's medical discharge for his shoulder went through it would be way to difficult financially to add to the group. i've regretted it from time to time and wished i could have another, but that usually passed fairly quickly. i'll only be 41 when my youngest turns 18, my husband and i will be young enough to enjoy life and enjoy grandkids.

my family has this weird unplanned tradition too...

greatgrandmother was 15 when she started had 5 kids

grandmother was 16 had 4

mother was 17 had 3(granted all were unplanned and 9 yrs apart each time)

i was 18 had 2 kiddos

long story short...i love how my life turned out...yes waiting would have made some things easier, i went back to school at 23 years old with a preschooler and a baby..but i did it, i work a crappy job now, but we manage. i had the blessing to be home with both my kids when they were little and when i did go back to work i taught at the daycare my daughter was in and where my son had prek.

i say do what's right for you, no matter if you leap in or wait you will make your own path and you will do it no matter what to the best of your ability.


----------



## lyndeestar (Feb 27, 2014)

I had my kids when I was 24-28. I have 3. For me it was the right decision. I am glad I did because I am 33 and premenopausal. And I had a friends that got pregnant at 30 and was told she was high risk just because of her age. So I definitely don't think you should have a child if you don't want to, but you should be aware of the risks of waiting also.


----------



## mcgregg1 (Feb 28, 2014)

I just got married last year at 29 and now I'm 30...I still don't want to take the plunge with children. I can't even think about what trying to have a baby while I was in college would have been like. Yikes!! I feel like I might not have that maternal gene because my biological clock has yet to tick. lol I just can't imagine adding anymore to my plate. I work full time (bring home the main paycheck), do 90% of the household chores, and do volunteer work in my community constantly. I can't imagine adding baby, no sleep, and less money to that.... Maybe I'm overthinking the expense part but when I found out day care could cost up to $1000 a month I just couldn't fathom how we would come up with that kind of money. I don't dislike children but I'm not dying to make one of my own either. Maybe I'll change my mind??


----------



## Shalott (Jun 7, 2014)

Thread's a bit old, sorry for the bump! But I do find these kinds of topics interesting! I personally had my oldest when I was 19. I 100% feel that for me, personally, that was too young. It was very difficult because I was home alone with the baby most of the time, and I just feel that at that age I was not as good of a mother as I could have been.

I was several years older when I had my second, and for any number of reasons (my maturity level, the fact that I now had experience with children, our economic status, the fact that my kids have very different personalities) I found that my second was _so much_ easier than my first. I was a lot more patient, and able to handle rough situations without having a major meltdown.

So, I believe that every person is different, and you should do what feels right for you. In hindsight I would not have started having children until I was closer to my 30's.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 7, 2014)

I had my first right after I turned 19. My hubs and I were best friends for 3 years and we started dating my Senior year in high school, he had already graduated. We got married the November after I graduated and we had our first boy in February(he is now 21). I was almost 21 when we had our second son(he is now 19), and 27 when we had our third son(he will be 14 in August). We wanted kids right away and it was the right decision for us. When our youngest son graduates we will be around 45 years old, and will still be young enough to enjoy being empty nesters and to enjoy our grandkids when that happens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My teenagers definitely keep me young!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am 24 and do not have any children, but I just wanted to say I appreciate being able to read this thread.  I love reading everyone's different experiences.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 7, 2014)

I had my son Channing when I was 25  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> he's 18 months old now and such a funny little turkey!


----------

